# Gwinnett county



## turkeyed (Oct 11, 2012)

Any of y'all hunting in Gwinnett?

I have only hunted a couple times and saw a few small bucks including a very good looking 8 point that will be awesome if he makes it a year or two more.


----------



## Makeithappen01 (Oct 11, 2012)

Only hunted a couple of times so far seen alot of deer only one shooter and he was out of range.I seen a lot of fresh scrapes this past weekend.


----------



## djackson67 (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm saving Gwinnett for the extended season, but i have 1 shooter i'll take, along with 1 or 2 doe.


----------



## ssmith (Oct 15, 2012)

*With Crossbow*

Took a buck with my crossbow in Auburn near Clack Rd-had my 8 year old grandson with me. So made some good memories. Hunting near persimmon tree. Like candy to deer


----------



## turkeyed (Oct 15, 2012)

ssmith said:


> Took a buck with my crossbow in Auburn near Clack Rd-had my 8 year old grandson with me. So made some good memories. Hunting near persimmon tree. Like candy to deer



Post a pic.  

Have hunted over that way in the past.  Great area.


----------



## 270bowman (Oct 18, 2012)

Shot a small doe this morning.  Didn't want to and was waiting on her momma, but she started stomping and thought she was going to blow so I dropped her in her tracks.  Deer were moving good in the late, late morning.  She came in around 10:45.


----------



## Makeithappen01 (Oct 22, 2012)

Anybody do any good this past weekend? I hope things  pick up for me.The deer have vanished.


----------



## TrophyHunter8 (Oct 23, 2012)

I saw 8 deer last night. One was a jacked up small 8 pointer with points going all different directions. The other 7 were doe's.


----------



## 270bowman (Oct 25, 2012)

what part of gwinnett?


----------



## jrayjeepcj2a (Oct 29, 2012)

Anybody hunt near sugarloaf and 316, lawrenceville/dacula area?


----------



## turkeyed (Oct 29, 2012)

jrayjeepcj2a said:


> Anybody hunt near sugarloaf and 316, lawrenceville/dacula area?



Not far from there.


----------



## PappyHoel (Oct 29, 2012)

I wish I had permission to hunt Cisco HQ.  looks like good land.


----------



## Makeithappen01 (Nov 1, 2012)

Have not been to gwinnett in 2 weeks gonna go saturday.Anybody seeing any chasin yet or good sign?


----------



## toeray24 (Nov 2, 2012)

Saw a small buck on the chase late yesterday evening near gwinnett.


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 2, 2012)

seen deer the last 4 mornin's on the way to work before daylight ...


----------



## mbyers (Nov 10, 2012)

Finally seeing some chasing and cruising..............small bucks but seem to be getting revved up. This week out to be good.


----------



## DroppedDeerDown (Nov 14, 2012)

walked in on 4 does last week. and spooked a doe on my way out


----------

